# Can I turn my furnace???



## cubfan23 (Jul 18, 2009)

I currently have a furnace that is accessed by opening a bifold door in my kitchen area. When the bifold doors are open you can see the front of the furnace.... I would like to close up that wall where the bifold doors are now and "spin the furnace around 90 degrees to the left and install a new door in the hallway wall to access the furnace. Can I just spin it around 90 degrees without too many issues??? THANKS


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello CubFan:
The only problem I can see is, if the return air and plenum can't be reconnected. If they are both square it won't make any difference.
Glenn


----------

